# any mums 42 plus?



## justhoping

I been ttc now three yrs and we finally seeing the RE, im hoping we will have a beutiful package in few months that wont be undone for 9 months but we shall see..

ill be 42 in march and im guessing i wont be younger then that if this happens

so anyone 42 or more...how did you get pregnant,,,was it easy or hard and how was the pregnancy?

thnanks in advance...


----------



## tigerlilly

Hi hun :flower: i'm not yet 42 but will be 41 in a few months. Dh and I took 24 cycles to conceive ds. Hubbie had poor morphology.

we're planing to ttc number 2 and I'm not expecting to get pg any time soon or if not longer, perhaps by 42 if we're lucky. I said I didn't want to try after 43. But we'll see what happens in a few yrs.

I had nausea everyday of the pregnancy, I then developed gd and was admitted to hospital to be induced that failed and I had a c-section and had PND. How ever that was my pregnancy it doesn't mean urs will be the same. I wish you lots of luck and baby dust xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## justhoping

thanks...sounds like my other pregnancy yrs ago...

ugh so i have alot to face if i do get pregnant..but i guess worth it..

yea i gave the cut off date of noway im trying at 44...i dont want a 5 yr old at 50...maybe im selfish but to me that seems rather hard , no?


----------



## tigerlilly

That what I thought but the desire selfish or not to have a baby is so very powerful.

When you get ur bfp your pregnancy could be great! we just don't know. :dohh: mine certainly has put me off trying sooner :sick: :haha:


----------



## justhoping

the desire is very powerful....but honestly cant see trying definitly once i hit 45...i mean that would be my total cut off..

i have medical problems as well and i think no matter how much my heart would want this medially it would be safer for me to back off at that point..im still 41 so i do have time...:)

so hope we all get that bfp

or have you? :)


----------



## rn2011

I got pregnant naturally at 41, gave birth a couple weeks before my 42nd birthday and am now pregnant again naturally at 43. These two pregnancies were/are butt kicking hard!


----------



## justhoping

oh wow, god bless...i been trying naturally for three yrs so naturally is sort of out for me..
but im hoping with alittle help ill be there too..

sorry its so hard on you xx


----------



## underswamp

Best of luck!


----------



## justhoping

underswamp said:


> Best of luck!

what about you underswamped?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I'm 42, will be 43 in April. We tried for a little over a year and got PG naturally. I don't think this PG has been any harder than my others really (although I may not completely remember!LOL) except for being more tired. This is also my first with GD, so that's a pain. Good luck!!


----------



## justhoping

oh, im sorry your dealing with gd....hopefully that is the worst you deal with this pregnancy..

im hoping when it happens its not so bad too xx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi I got pregnant at 45 using donor eggs after having a natural mc at 44. Apart from feeling nauseous and tired (which I think is pretty normal for any age) my pregnancy has been good so far. I don't feel like I'm too old and am excited about my baby boy's arrival :happydance:

Good luck :flower:


----------



## justhoping

thanks for sharing..

what was the reason for the doner eggs..wondering if i may at somepoint have to go that route, right now my fsh is good....so im told i wont need that as of right now..but not sure how much longer is right now...


congrats


----------



## Butterfly67

justhoping said:


> thanks for sharing..
> 
> what was the reason for the doner eggs..wondering if i may at somepoint have to go that route, right now my fsh is good....so im told i wont need that as of right now..but not sure how much longer is right now...
> 
> 
> congrats

Thanks :flower:

I decided my last shot was ivf and chances of success at my age were about 2-3% I think so I wasn't going to bother with that whereas chances with donor eggs at my clinic were 57% :thumbup:


----------



## justhoping

that does sound alot better....

may i ask if insurance helped with this?


----------



## Butterfly67

justhoping said:


> that does sound alot better....
> 
> may i ask if insurance helped with this?

No we don't really have that kind of insurance in the UK. A close relative of mine died and left me some money :cry: it cost about £7k :thumbup:


----------



## justhoping

aww im sorry but i guess something good came from this and that is what counts :hugs:

im so sorry about ur loss and thank you for answering me :)


----------



## Butterfly67

justhoping said:


> aww im sorry but i guess something good came from this and that is what counts :hugs:
> 
> im so sorry about ur loss and thank you for answering me :)

Yes that is what I think jh, I'm blessed that such good has come out of it :flower:

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Nolagyrl1913

I am 42 and got pregnant naturally 3 times between 2012 and 2013. I had 2 early losses and was tested and found to have the MTHFR mutation. Third time was the charm, took aspirin as soon as I found out I was pregnant and quatrefolic acid (my body does not process folic acid because of the MTHFR) and I have had an uneventful pregnancy. I will be 43 in 11 days. :)

Don't give up! It can happen for you. 

Nolagyrl


----------



## arkansasttc

I am 43, turning 44 this year. I have never been pregnant, and doctors never really told me what the problem is. Newly married this year and going to see a specialist...wish me luck that he can tell me what the problem is!


----------



## justhoping

Nolagyrl1913 said:


> I am 42 and got pregnant naturally 3 times between 2012 and 2013. I had 2 early losses and was tested and found to have the MTHFR mutation. Third time was the charm, took aspirin as soon as I found out I was pregnant and quatrefolic acid (my body does not process folic acid because of the MTHFR) and I have had an uneventful pregnancy. I will be 43 in 11 days. :)
> 
> Don't give up! It can happen for you.
> 
> Nolagyrl

that is great nolagirl and good luck with everything..im glad they where able to figure it out 
thanks for sharing


----------



## justhoping

arkansasttc said:


> I am 43, turning 44 this year. I have never been pregnant, and doctors never really told me what the problem is. Newly married this year and going to see a specialist...wish me luck that he can tell me what the problem is!

im sorry i hope they figure it out for you too, im going through testing now..
is ur OH getting tested too?


----------



## pineapple91

Hi I am new here just wanted to say h. I turn 43 in November. I was pg twice in 2012 but lost both. I was convinced my chances where done but find my self 6weeks pg. I am terrified but taking it on day at a time:hi:


----------



## justhoping

pineapple91 said:


> Hi I am new here just wanted to say h. I turn 43 in November. I was pg twice in 2012 but lost both. I was convinced my chances where done but find my self 6weeks pg. I am terrified but taking it on day at a time:hi:

congrats pineapple91, you give me alot of hope :)


----------



## pineapple91

justhoping said:


> pineapple91 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I am new here just wanted to say h. I turn 43 in November. I was pg twice in 2012 but lost both. I was convinced my chances where done but find my self 6weeks pg. I am terrified but taking it on day at a time:hi:
> 
> congrats pineapple91, you give me alot of hope :)Click to expand...

 my grandmother had her 3rd baby at 43 50 some years ago so I figure if she could do it so can I and so can you. best of luck to you getting a bfp soon


----------



## justhoping

pineapple91 said:


> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pineapple91 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I am new here just wanted to say h. I turn 43 in November. I was pg twice in 2012 but lost both. I was convinced my chances where done but find my self 6weeks pg. I am terrified but taking it on day at a time:hi:
> 
> congrats pineapple91, you give me alot of hope :)Click to expand...
> 
> my grandmother had her 3rd baby at 43 50 some years ago so I figure if she could do it so can I and so can you. best of luck to you getting a bfp soonClick to expand...

really? that is fantastic, thanks for letting me know that..it does give me some hope and definitly :)

xx


----------



## MFASP

I'm 42 years old and conceived naturally. Currently 12w5d. I have type 2 diabetes so I have to be more careful this time around...and this pregnancy is WAY harder than my last one! My youngest is 16.


----------



## Oasis717

I was one month off 42 when I had my 9 month old and funnily enough it was the easiest pregnancy yet, not one problem! A 5 hour labour without pain relief too, it took two months to conceive although sadly I had two losses before one at 12 weeks and one at 11, my lo is perfect and we are trying again now for another, I'll be 43 in November xxxx


----------

